# how long does a background check take



## michellequintana (Nov 14, 2015)

My husband signed up for both lyft and uber, but lyft is still running a background check when he checks the status it says 100 %. So he started driving for uber and they messed up at put him down as a uber select, but when the finally got a permanent spot they changed him to uberX and now he makes crap for money. We have a 2015 Chrysler 200. It's nice ,clean, people shouldn't have a problem paying the rates....y would think. Y do either if ur just sitting out there wasting time and gas!


----------



## er1c_b (Sep 16, 2015)

My background check for Lyft took exactly 2 weeks to clear. I have been driving for Uber for a month already when I applied for Lyft. 

Lyft email support takes forever to reply. Try them on Twitter - @AskLyft

They usually respond within an hour there.


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

My background check with Lyft took about 3 working days


----------



## michellequintana (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok...my husbands friend says lyft is that good but with uber he isn't making as much as when he first started because they say his car doesn't meet the criteria for uber select like he was driving when he first started and they have him driving uberX which is cheaper than a taxi so there is a lot of them out there.


----------



## michellequintana (Nov 14, 2015)

Not that good I meant to say...dang keyboard


----------



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

I submitted my Lyft application on a Wednesday afternoon, did my mentor session the next afternoon, and when I got up the following Monday morning there was email waiting saying I was good to drive. Wish all my rides were going that smoothly. Hopefully with more experience.


----------



## michellequintana (Nov 14, 2015)

Ur lucky. We don't understand why it's taking his so long. If he wasn't qualified enough y don't they just email him and say that. U know , they're just taking the sweet time.


----------

